
We deeply regret that this article appears in this issue of the EMS Surveys - dredmorbius
https://www.ems-ph.org/journals/show_abstract.php?issn=2308-2151&vol=4&iss=2&rank=3
======
sevensor
Is this for real? It certainly doesn't read like a joke. I'm not a
mathematician, so I don't know exactly what to make of this, but I'm very
cautious when people advance new theories about infinities. The combination of
grandiosity and animated gifs on the author's website
([http://www.theinfinitycomputer.com/arithmetic.html](http://www.theinfinitycomputer.com/arithmetic.html))
does little to reduce my unease. But anyway, how do you accidentally agree to
publish a 100 page article?

~~~
dredmorbius
The paper is apparently utterly without merit.

As for the editors' response, I caught this being shared and commented on by a
number of researchers in hard sciences and maths at G+, including Timothy
Gowers (Royal Society Research Professor at University of Cambridge, maths)
and John Baez (PhD, Physics, U.C. Riverside).

[https://plus.google.com/+TimothyGowers0/posts/EamXogFywsM](https://plus.google.com/+TimothyGowers0/posts/EamXogFywsM)
(Royal Society Research Professor at University of Cambridge

